# FreeBSD LLDB, debugging, and code in a memory address



## Deleted member 70435 (Feb 21, 2022)

First, I have to introduce myself, I'm a developer. and I really like the kernel development area. work with *embedded systems*. I'm a novice adventurer, some have called me because I'm younger and I have a very deep knowledge level, in the kernel by dedication. but let's get straight to the point.

Someone here is interested in the area of kernel debugging, behavior analysis, of a certain code, which is running in memory, through a call. kernel debugging, evaluated by a framework.

I'm new to this forum but I like to read, about debugging too and I'll bring it to this forum with *FreeBSD kernel *experiments.

and i'm sorry if my english isn't that good, i'm trying to improve.

I'm experimenting with *LLDB* though, not quite. what I want, but it is a starting point, which encourages me even more, there is a project that is interesting..

_*moritz.systems*_


----------

